# Remember my stolen tack in June 09?



## Weezy (18 March 2011)

Well, my Butet was found as it was sold on eBay and purchased by someone who needed it altering and Sederholm Selected were brilliantly on the ball and retrieved it 

Anyway, the reason for this post is that I was called by the Police today as they have tracked the saddle back, and I was gobsmacked. The girl that sold it on eBay had bought it from...

...A car boot sale at the Kassam Stadium in Oxford, which is only 30 mins from our yard! Talk about cheek, and....it was sold ONLY A MONTH AFTER THE ROBBERY. She bought it for £300 *WOW* and the people who were selling had the rest of our tack by the looks of things and, I am sad to say, as it will prob only inflame things, were, and I quote the Police *of traveller origin*.

So this is to remind people that actually sometimes stuff doesn't go that far away. We were told that the thousands of pounds of tack we had stolen would prob go to Ireland or Holland or kept for a year or two before being sold...all of this was proven wrong. We didn't even think to look for our stuff at a car boot sale, let alone one that is held in a City!


----------



## *hic* (18 March 2011)

Blimey!

So do you get it back or does it go to the insurance company? What a mess to sort out.


----------



## BigRed (18 March 2011)

That is very interesting.  My saddle and bridle were stolen a few years ago.  I never saw them again... except one summer I drove past a young girl who was riding a pony wearing a bridle with a very distinctive browband.  Mine had been made especially for me by a local saddler.  I was sure it was mine, but I was not in a position to stop and deal with it.


----------



## fatpiggy (18 March 2011)

Some years ago I had my saddle stolen and got tipped off that there was a police display of recovered tack to be held at a yard about 10 miles away. Mine wasn't there but while I was looking a chap identified his saddle. I asked him what yard he was on that got robbed, and he said oh it was this same place. I don't know where the tack was recovered but it must have been pretty locally.  When I was searching I went up to Holmfirth to check there and there was a saddle sold in the ring that I swear was stolen - it still had a dirty girth and hairy numnah attached!


----------



## Carefreegirl (18 March 2011)

Butet saddle for £300 - what a flippin bargain, wish I'd seen it ! Seriously tho if you saw a Butet saddle for £300 you would think 'stolen or dodgy' straight away unless of course she didn't know what a Butet saddle was worth.


----------



## quirky (18 March 2011)

The bloody cheek of some people, the girl who bought it is nearly as bad as those who stole it. Surely at that price, a whole bunch of alarm bells should've been ringing!!

I had a lovely saddle that was made for me stolen the week before Appleby some years back. I was gutted as although not worth much, it was ancient, it was mega comfy and I loved it .

Knowing the hassle that I went through having to find a replacement and not being able to ride in the meantime, I would always report somebody if I thought they were selling stolen tack.


----------



## pixi (18 March 2011)

this is why every one should take the time out to mark there tack,get a pair of ajustable pliers cut the keys off old typwreite make up your house number post code n araldite  them on a peice of wood then fix to pliers  simples your own personal tack markers


----------



## Cuffey (18 March 2011)

Pleased you have a result and clearly we need to think ''out of the box'' looking for stolen tack

I sometimes watch the tack sales at auctions and even if I had read on here what was missing it would be very difficult to stand there and say--that is stolen
It always surprises me how far people travel to horse sales--an opportunity to move 'stuff' to another part of the country.
I did see a very good Stubben saddle go through one sale but knew the seller and that she had lost her horse.


----------



## brighteyes (18 March 2011)

What a fab idea.  Your local PCSO will come along and do it for free!


----------



## Weezy (19 March 2011)

Err the saddle WAS marked, which is how it has been traced.  Some of the other tack was marked too, but we have no doubt that it is gone forever   Postcode marking will only help if the tack is seized by the Police.


----------



## WoopsiiD (20 March 2011)

When our yard was done over many moons ago the tack was found 3 months later at a well known auction.
We had gone there looking to buy replacements and low and behold there was my lovely stubben...cheeky beggers hadn't even washed the saddle cloth!


----------



## KarynK (20 March 2011)

It's worth noting that if you buy stolen tack and it's identified then say bye bye to the money you brought it for.  So as a buyer it's well worth asking questions and checking for postcoding and if it smells dodgy it probably is!!!   If you buy marked tack get a note from the seller check it's their postcode and have it recoded by putting an x at the end of theirs and putting yours on.

It's nice to hear success stories, if it was insured and a payout is made the saddle belongs to the insurance company but you can make them an offer.  Postcoding does work so please especially with saddles and big items get it done, at least people can be convicted or loose their money that might spread the word to stop dealing in other peoples misery.


----------



## Dolcé (22 March 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Pleased you have a result and clearly we need to think ''out of the box'' looking for stolen tack

I sometimes watch the tack sales at auctions and even if I had read on here what was missing it would be very difficult to stand there and say--that is stolen
It always surprises me how far people travel to horse sales--an opportunity to move 'stuff' to another part of the country.
I did see a very good Stubben saddle go through one sale but knew the seller and that she had lost her horse.
		
Click to expand...

Would agree with this about tack auctions.  We stood and bought 3 of our own headcollars back and 3 leadropes, they had been stolen 3 days before.  I knew they were ours because of things like a bent eye on fastener but they were just common makes and ten a penny sort of thing.  There were several distinctive ones stolen that I could have proved were mine but unfortunately they were not put forward for auction otherwise I would have had the police there to deal with the seller.  I cannot tell you how sickening it is to have to buy back your own stuff!


----------

